# We found a tarantula covered in Snow



## birdspidersCH (May 25, 2018)

sounds very dramatic, I know. But apparently we had the pure luck to go out tarantula hunting in a snowy place - and we happened to find some specimens under rocks, covered in snow. This was just something I had on my bucket list for soooo long - and it finally worked out pretty well

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## spookyvibes (May 25, 2018)

Very interesting, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Venom1080 (May 25, 2018)

Very cool.


----------



## Dave Jay (May 25, 2018)

It's surprising that they could still move so fast.


----------



## NYAN (May 25, 2018)

And people think they need heating..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dennis Nedry (May 25, 2018)

And everybody says "they can't tolerate the cold"



NYAN said:


> And people think they need heating..


My Phlogius sp. "Pygmy rainforest" sling is a tropical species and is perfectly fine with being 4 degrees Celsius cold and 40 degrees Celsius hot, they're way tougher than we give them credit for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnharper (May 28, 2018)

cool finds had no idea chile gets that much snow


----------



## Devastar (May 29, 2018)

man that was "cool" , first time i've seen a vid of a tarantula on snow lol. wish i could explore my own province here in ph, we've got quite a few undescribed species as well.


----------

